# 2016 AWDF championships



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

2016 AWDF Championship - Home

If you are friends with Angie N Waine on FB, they are posting scores as they come in.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

We have forum friend Alexis (Gatordog) there competing with her Carma.  






Wishing her and any other forum friends competing the best of luck!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice tracking scores so far. Ally with a 99! Very talented young lady there!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just heard that Jagr got 97 in tracking



Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know Angie N Waine, is there another way to get updates?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Entries - 2016 AWDF Championship

https://www.facebook.com/2016AWDF/?fref=ts


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Nice tracking scores so far. Ally with a 99! Very talented young lady there!


And she is working a Dobe!


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Wonder what happened to. Carma? What do "term" and "value" mean?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Terminated

value is an excel error message
a non numerical in a field that is part of an equation


Lee


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

value is just a null for the database they are using.


Term = terminated.


Carma is at the vet, per vet she is hurt as of last update from Angie n Waine. :crying:


I am hoping it's nothing serious and Carma will be back to being a fur missle again soon.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

I could guess that it meant terminated. What I was wondering is what would cause this?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

no out, will not engage helper, out of control - could be any thing that deviates from required exercises

In this case - dog must have hurt it self - note on facebook says Vet Pull for termination - hope it not serious


Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG, how awful! Hope she's okay.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I figured out that A = tracking because of Ally's posted score, but I don't know what OB and protection are. Help a newbie?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

3 phases

A - Tracking
B- Obedience
C - Protection

to pass you need a minimum score of 70 - 70 - 80....then after total will be a P which means pronounced or an S which means Satisfactory 


Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, Lee! I knew what the 3 phases were, just not which letter referred to which one.

Does anyone know which phase she was injured in? With no scores showing I'm guessing it was whatever one Carma did first.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

She scored like a 92 in Obedience I think. She got hurt in protection word is on the last bite


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

She was injured during protection, after she completed her obedience routine with a 92.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, per last update from Alexis, on the last bite she showed real pain. Vet suspects pinched nerve. :frown2:






Baillif said:


> She scored like a 92 in Obedience I think. She got hurt in protection word is on the last bite


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for Carma! I think it speaks to Alexis's character that she pulled when she saw Carma in pain. What a great team they are.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Any updates on Carma? Worried about her.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

She is stiff and sore, not acting her normal self, per latest update from Alexis on FB. Hopefully Alexis will pop in to give a direct update.




CindyMDBecker said:


> Any updates on Carma? Worried about her.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I don't know Angie N Waine, is there another way to get updates?


I believe the posts are public so even if you are not friends you will be able to read the AWDF results.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

lhczth said:


> I believe the posts are public so even if you are not friends you will be able to read the AWDF results.


Can you link their page ?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Alexis/Gator_Dog's post on Facebook (was a public status so hopefully it's okay to share here  )



> Today we pulled from finishing our weekend at AWDF. We had a SUPER 92 points in obedience and at the very last bite of the protection routine, she showed me real pain. Being the good girl that she truly tries to be, she took a few steps back, gathered herself, and finished up respectably. The vet here suspects a pinched nerve, so with a little tlc, we are hoping for a full recovery.


What an incredible dog with so much heart. Angie referred to her as a crowd favorite and one of the nicest females in the country. I absolutely agree. She performed phenomenally!

It was a rough weekend for a lot of very, VERY good dogs. DQ in C for our favorite Doberman, another great dog. 



Steve Strom said:


> Can you link their page ?


Scores are being updated on the official website here, there is also a link to Angie's Facebook on the first page: 2016 AWDF Championship - Home


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks, but it says content not available so I'm guessing thats not public? I thought Lisa meant a different page that is public? An Angie and Wayne, not just Angie?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

HMMMMMMM, I thought it was public, but I couldn't see the page until I logged in. Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> Thanks, but it says content not available so I'm guessing thats not public? I thought Lisa meant a different page that is public? An Angie and Wayne, not just Angie?


Yes to the last part  But yeah I think you have to have a Facebook account to view other Facebook accounts.

Does this work? Scores are being recorded here
Entries - 2016 AWDF Championship


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen the scores. Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Entries - 2016 AWDF Championship
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/2016AWDF/?fref=ts





Steve Strom said:


> Thanks, but it says content not available so I'm guessing thats not public? I thought Lisa meant a different page that is public? An Angie and Wayne, not just Angie?



You have to have a FB page and be logged in to view other pages.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the updates on Carma. Hoping she mends quickly.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The AWDF is over - the second place dog was Caribou Meineri - only GSD in top 5!! Caribou is a super nice boy, gorgeous and really solid in temperament - I met him a couple of years ago and the logistics just have not worked for me to use him for breeding.

Jagr v Wolfstraum was 9th (tied with 8 but tie breaker put him 9th).....He did get High Obedience in the Trial tho!!! 93 points....


Jagr is a Hexe Wolfstraum son, who is from my Basha



  


Lee


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Caribou vox Meinerz is the name of the GSD who came in second place. 

Thanks for the thoughts and well wishes for Carma. She's doing ok. Hard to see the issues she's having unless you look for it, but she's sore. Scheduling a visit with her chiropractor and resting to start. I did get video of her obedience routine and I am very proud. It was incredibly intense judging and she would have tied in the obedience score with Ivan Balabanov, which made me very proud.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She looks very good! Congrats and well done! I'm glad to hear she's doing better!


----------

